# First Litter Due Soon



## Shorty (Jun 5, 2014)

My doe is due this Sunday the 8th I am excited and  a little nervous this her first litter as well as mine. I put the nest box in this morning and the silly girl ate all the hay, guess we will try again tomorrow lol. These are the parents. The black and white is my buck Bazinga he is of unknown origins and the white is my REW New Zealand Doe Roo.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 5, 2014)

They're lovely. Good luck with your first litter


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 5, 2014)

Not to be a downer here and burst your bubble, but, are you sure she is pregnant? If she IS pregnant she wouldn't\shouldn't be eating all the hay, especially not this close to kindling. It is quite possible it could have been a false mating, and you might want to test her with the buck again and see if she accepts his mating. If she does, then she isn't pregnant, and you should rebreed her. I make it a practice to watch my doe and buck together, and I wait until after he has mated with her 3 times in a row, before taking her away, because it is possible she could resist the first time, and then accept the second time. I'm sorry if I seem mean in telling you all of this, but I made the mistake of waiting all that time for my "supposedly pregnant" doe on my first breeding, and she wasn't even pregnant! I wish the best for you though!!!  

BTW, your rabbits are beautiful


----------



## Shorty (Jun 5, 2014)

I watched when I put them together the morning I bred them and they mated twice and I put her in again in the afternoon and they mated four more times (he did the whole fall off thing) so I am pretty sure that she is pregnant unless something is wrong with one of them. This is a first litter for everybody and I am in no rush so I am just going to wait and see, and if she doesn't have any kits by Thursday I'll breed her again. She is getting grumpy and she did try to dig in the nest box so I am hoping those are good signs. At the same time I don't expect this to go smoothly (I hope it does) I have read a lot and researched my butt off and I know that sometimes first time does kindle on the wire.

Thanks for the input I really appreciate it and I think they are pretty beautiful too


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 6, 2014)

Those are good signs and from what you said about how many times Bazinga fell off, chances are good that you'll have a first litter in no time


----------



## Shorty (Jun 6, 2014)

Well just went and checked on Roo and she is really regretting eating all of the hay she was carrying around a bunch in her mouth and scrounging any scraps of hay she could find so I gave her more!


----------



## rebeccakoorsen (Jun 6, 2014)

Just thought I would share a funny/not so funny story I wish someone would have told me before we had our first litter.  My daughter was so excited the week our litter was due, she would check up to 8 times a day, the very last day we had marked for the birth, she went out to check.  When she came back in she was hysterical said there were no babies but she knew the doe had given birth because there was "pieces everywhere" and dead baby laying on wire away from the nest.  So I go to look and I swear it looked like a massacre had occurred in her cage, to this day it still haunts me.  As I removed the dead baby and the "pieces"  I had just moved the nest box a little bit and I saw something move.  So I dug a little deeper and there they were, 6 healthy kits.  My daughter cried tears of joy!  I have heard that is not typical for there to be such a mess, but our doe did a lousy job of cleaning up.  Good luck!!


----------



## Shorty (Jun 8, 2014)

TEN!! We have ten little bunnies if I counted right 

 !! Most are black but a few are white with black spots!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

AWWWWWWWW! I'm soooo glad your bun proved me wrong  
I was afraid I sounded like I "knew everything" about rabbits, (which I don't).


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Overload on cuteness, by the way


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

rebeccakoorsen said:


> Just thought I would share a funny/not so funny story I wish someone would have told me before we had our first litter.  My daughter was so excited the week our litter was due, she would check up to 8 times a day, the very last day we had marked for the birth, she went out to check.  When she came back in she was hysterical said there were no babies but she knew the doe had given birth because there was "pieces everywhere" and dead baby laying on wire away from the nest.  So I go to look and I swear it looked like a massacre had occurred in her cage, to this day it still haunts me.  As I removed the dead baby and the "pieces"  I had just moved the nest box a little bit and I saw something move.  So I dug a little deeper and there they were, 6 healthy kits.  My daughter cried tears of joy!  I have heard that is not typical for there to be such a mess, but our doe did a lousy job of cleaning up.  Good luck!!



Glad to hear you had some babies! The dead ones were probably still-born.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 9, 2014)

Aw, congrats! What a fantastic first litter


----------



## Shorty (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is an up close pic of the two colors in the litter. I think there are 4 or 5 white with black and 5 solid black I still can't see clearly enough to see if there are 9 or 10. Either way I am happy with the number and how roly poly they are when I check on them!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 10, 2014)

Squeal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Shorty (Jun 21, 2014)

They have eyes! Well the final count is 8! Three are black, two are brown, two are white with brown spots, and one white with black spots


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 21, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWW!


----------

